# Applying in Worcester for LTC



## The Mentor (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone know if Worcester has ever given out a unrestricted ltc?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Showing as red..good luck, Mentor.
Guide to gun rights in your Massachusetts town - Northeastshooters.com


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I had this same question when I was issued one. My restriction was "personal protection".....THe concensus was, that it was essentially "All Lawful Purposes"..... I asked a couple of Officers that were assigned to licensing duties in different towns, and they agreed....

Anyway, good luck. Your chances of getting "A.L.P." are better in smaller towns.....


----------



## The Mentor (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys :/


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> I had this same question when I was issued one. My restriction was "personal protection".....THe concensus was, that it was essentially "All Lawful Purposes"..... I asked a couple of Officers that were assigned to licensing duties in different towns, and they agreed....


Yea, that can be confusing. The old paper cards they used to issue said "Reason for Issuing Card" on the back. Mine said it was issued for "All Lawful Purposes." Well, when I ended up having to renew several years back the PD finally went electronic and the new plastic card said "Restrictions: All Lawful Purposes." I figured it was the same as "Reason for Issuing Card" so I never said anything. When I renewed last year they changed it to "Restrictions: None."


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Gary!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

^^^^^^
coupla cop haters.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Massachusetts is kind of hell for any type of gun/weapon owner/collector. 

My friend has one in Shrewsbury, but he's a business owner and I think that might have something to do with it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I know its easier said then done. MOVE. I live in a Green town thankfully.

http://northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8703

Stay away from RI! If anything move to VT or NH. However only a few towns away from Worcester are Green towns.


----------

